# R. variabilis display vivarium step by step



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful tank, I really love the background and your choice of frogs. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand how you did the background, especially what you put in the gaps between the barks, moss apart, and how did you set the bark.
Nice step by step and nice tank!


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm wondering the same thing...how did you construct the background exactly? Beautiful vivarium!

Kevin


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

I love the tank. 

My question is, is there a false bottom? How thick is the substrate?

I love the plant choices.


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

I used silicone and and screws to hold the background in place, I placed moss in between. as for the substrate I used a 50 % mix of coco fiber and good quality soil, covered the first layer in oak leaves, let them decompose for 2 months, after that I added other leaves Cocoa leaves, mango, and some other ones. the substrate is about 1.5 inches deep so I do light misting to keep everything moist, but not soaked.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. Great job! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet tank and frogs. wish I had some art skills


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome tank! Great layout! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the tank? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

The tank is 150 long 80 high 40 deep (cm)


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

I forgot to add that im using 2X advanced LED lights from Mistking / Junglehobbies.com
and an ultimate value Mistking misting system with 7 nozzles.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a drainage layer?


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

no drain layer because my terrarium guy miscalculted and made my substrate barrier too low. so only a 50 % mix of coco fiber and soil + leaves on top


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

oh man hope nothing malfunctions or you are probably gong to have water and dirt all over the floor. Personally I would just have a new taller piece of glass cut and install it, wouldn't be that hard on the front, push the substrate back clean it up and silicone it in. 

Another option would have been to fill rocks or drainage layer up to the level of the glass. Then put screen on top of that and put your dirt on top but not right up to front the edge. For 2-3 inches near the front edge it's just rocks. Maybe even exposed water. Then you slope the dirt up as it goes back. 

You are just going to have to be very good at the misting to balance it just right and keep the moisture up without soaking the soil. My guess is you will go light on misting then supplement with hand misting.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's pretty awesome 

King N8 88


----------



## Dendro_Enthusiast (Jan 21, 2014)

What material do you have behind the cork back and what kind of moss did you use? The Advanced LED Lighting System for Mistking how do you like it? Does it just stand on top of the terrarium or is it attached to something ?


----------

